# Project TT Coupe: 'TT' is for 'Track Time'



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chances are that, if you are rabid car enthusiast, you’ve more than likely been to a race or three in your lifetime. If you were fortunate enough to go at a relatively early stage in life, you probably grew up dreaming of having the opportunity to actually drive those tracks.
With the advent of high performance driving events hosted by a variety of national and even international automobile clubs and other organizations, the opportunities to bring your own personal vehicle out on track are probably as good now as they ever have been. While these organizations have been around for many years, they have become increasingly popular as more and more enthusiasts become aware of the various events out there through car forums and the like. 
* Full Story *


----------



## GOFASTT (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: 'TT' is for 'Track Time' ([email protected])*

Nice write up Joe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, I really enjoy those few track days a year. Big fun!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: 'TT' is for 'Track Time' ([email protected])*

Mr.2TT has been singin' the tune for a couple o' years ...
mo' racin' naw...the TiT's a racer, dud's...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Project TT Coupe: 'TT' is for 'Track Time' (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_Mr.2TT has been singin' the tune for a couple o' years ...
mo' racin' naw...the TiT's a racer, dud's...
















jibberish what?


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

Good writeup, thanks. I'm looking into taking the TT to the track for the first time this Spring.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Suture)*

Tracking a TT????? anyone doing that MUST be crazy.................


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Tracking a TT????? anyone doing that MUST be crazy.................









man for half a second I though you were serious


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Guys, our car is a racer! The handling is so good at the track with the 4wd.
In fact, my 02's name is Chaida..., get it, " 'cha eater"...
I am so going after those Porsches. With only a stage 1, big brakes and Advance Design susp., I already beat most of them. BT sometimes this summer... Watch out GT3's...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTracing)*

Can you post some pics of your racecar? There's nothing like some auto pr0n


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*




I' ll get you more...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

so whats the specs on the race car?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTracing)*

Any more pics of the rollbar? Also, did it actually improve the drive/feel of the car, or just make it race-legal?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_


I' ll get you more...

Nice setup - looks like the Stable Energies track cage. I'd love to go to dedicated seats and a cage - but the car is my daily driver and that makes it just a bit too much towards a dedicated track car. 
I'm not sure where I'll go with the TT - might make it a dedicated track car and buy a new daily driver - or go the complete other way and buy a much more focused track car. One thing is for sure - it holds it own out there.
At Laguna Seca this year - Javed from 034 Motorsports was my instructor - and took my car out for a spin - he was very impressed with it's setup and balance.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

Great writeup Joe. Now yoy just have to come do a 24hours of Lemons with our team. We're running our 83 Gti for the 4th time as well as a 1990 Corrado G60. Both car are completely clapped out but stupid fast and relitively safe. Alot of fun and you can really push without to much worry about rubbing the other guy's fender Nascar style.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (timmyc)*

On the subject of the Lemons race. I still need two more drivers for the May 10th-11th race. Hit me up via Im if interested Joe. Tim


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I'll get you all the specs on the car. Let me go over my booklet where for 2 years now , I keep track of all my expenses(!!!).


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_ 
I'll get you all the specs on the car. Let me go over my booklet where for 2 years now , I keep track of all my expenses(!!!).



I'm really need to build me up a trailer like this. Although everything fits IN the TT - it would be so much nicer to have it ready to go and just put it on. Problem is finding a place for the damn trailer!


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Would you mind sharing a bit about your suspension? I'm not familiar at all with Advanced Design. Thanks


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Michel directed me to this thread to provide some information on our Advance Design dampers and Ground Control parts so I'll do my best.
The Advance Design dampers are a motorsport damper designed primarily for competition use. They are custom built, custom valved, and spec'd around the car, driver, and intended application. The front Advance Designs are double external adjustable via two stacked aluminum knobs and are accessed under the hood. They are adjustable both in rebound as well as compression. Rebound is infinitely adjustable throughout the range and compression is adjustable at 3 levels. In addition, the dampers are high pressure monotube with external nitrogen ports. Front struts are DOM alloy machined housings and are powdercoated. Spring rates are custom spec'd for each application and the fronts are designed to work with our Ground Control camber/caster plates which are CNC'd billet anodized aluminum. The camber plates incorporate an aerospace spherical bearing and load bearing top hat. Threaded body of the strut is anodized aluminum with a split ring single unit adjusting collar for ease of adjustment and to prevent seizing. 
Rear Advance Design dampers are also custom built, custom valved for each customer application. On the TT Quattro, they are aluminum bodied for reduced weight and inverted for better management of unsprung weight. They are also high gas pressure monotube. Mounting points are spherical bearing for precise motion control and the dampers are external double adjustable again in rebound and compression while on the car. Rear springs are also custom spec'd and are on height adjustable perches utilizing the same split ring collar design. Nitrogen ports are at the top. 
The Advance Design damper shafts are hard chromed and have 135,000 psi tensile strength. Aerospace bushing material is used to hold up to high lateral loads from racing. Dampers are fully rebuildable. All dampers come with an actual dyno chart.
































As for the camber plates. Ground Control Suspension made its first set of camber plates in 1993, over 10 years ago. These plates, designed for racing, incorporated many features that were previously unavailable at any price.
Some of these early features include: sliding caster adjustment, offset sliding bearing, multi-position bolts, adjustment markings and multiple bearing assemblies.
Ground Control designs and builds racing parts, with the same goal as racing itself: The desire to be the best.
Since the earliest Ground Control camber/caster plates, there has been constant improvement and innovation to continue being the leader. 
Some features of our camber/caster plates are quite unique. Probably the most striking innovation is the separate bearing surface for the spring loads. This assures that when the strut changes its angle with the chassis, the spring can also change its angle, without overloading a centered bearing.
Early in the development of our CCP, we did try to allow the spring to actually pivot ON the single bearing, but carrying the entire weight of the car as an axial load, even on a very large bearing did not last. It also made the engineers at the bearing company roll their eyeballs.
Our early testing without needle bearings also forced the spherical bearing to rotate, which significantly reduces the load capability, i.e. dynamic vs. static loads.
The modern GC method of carrying the spring load on a separate bearing, allows the spherical bearing to have an extensive safety margin. The separate spring bearing surface is then equipped with needle bearings in order to allow the spring to actually rotate when steering. 
Some data:
Spherical bearing housing failure:
102X cold rolled steel 21780 lbs
6061 aluminum alloy 13167 lbs
Spherical bearing maximum load:
Shock and 550 lb spring combined +2263 lbs
Shock only, spring separated (GC) -400 lbs
Safety factor (bearing rating/max bearing load)
5/8 bearing, spring and shock 2.1
3/4 bearing, spring and shock 2.5
5/8 bearing, shock only (GC) 6.9

















Steve


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (reflexgti)*

Awesome info - thanks Steve!


----------

